# anyone tried breaking-in with tooth pastes??



## daniel0731ex (Aug 12, 2009)

i saw this on the rubik's PTT forum and thought that it would be pretty
useful, at least better than sand. so i tried it on my new storebought, and
turned out to be really effective. it grinded down all the molding lines and
made the cube much smoother, while leaving a "shiny" surface inside the cube.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 12, 2009)

Wtf?


----------



## jcuber (Aug 12, 2009)

It is probably because of the abbrasive (powder, I think) in the paste. It will also give your cube a minty fresh scent!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 12, 2009)

jcuber said:


> It is probably because of the abbrasive (powder, I think) in the paste. It will also give your cube a minty fresh scent!


hmm...I'm going to try this on an old storebought now. I'll tell y'all the results later.


----------



## phases (Aug 12, 2009)

Interesting..


----------



## fundash (Aug 12, 2009)

i'm gonna go get a storebought cube and try this,+my diy's core is cracked... 

EDIT: ok, found an old storebought, i'll take this one to france...put toothpaste in it...breaking it in!


----------



## PEZenfuego (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm a saltwater fanatic, so I would assume this. Toothpaste has dead diatom algae in it lol. Well diatoms consume silicates, which causes their outer cell wall to be composed of silica. Silica is the main component of sand. Silica is an abrasive. Tell me how it turns out...


----------



## fundash (Aug 12, 2009)

still working on it...this better work, i leave for france TOMORROW! so i need a good cube to bring with me...


----------



## piemaster (Aug 12, 2009)

I want to know the results!


----------



## fundash (Aug 12, 2009)

ok, just finished the 4th solve, and my hands hurt...(it really turns slow with the paste inside it)

going to clean it out now...


----------



## piemaster (Aug 12, 2009)

b-bump, b-bump...I wanna know the results!!!


----------



## fundash (Aug 12, 2009)

filled the sink with hot water...


----------



## piemaster (Aug 12, 2009)

Ahhhh! You're making me nervous.


----------



## arud45 (Aug 12, 2009)

I, personally couldn't see this working better than sand.. but then again it might. Sand made my brand new storebought better than my Old Type A C4U DIY and my DIY A core + 2 year old storebought cubies.


----------



## piemaster (Aug 12, 2009)

You're killing me fundash! I'll come back later.


----------



## fundash (Aug 12, 2009)

pieces cleaned, putting cube back together


----------



## panyan (Aug 12, 2009)

if this works, then exfoliating face masks should work as well

or anything with small bits in it


----------



## SparkZer00 (Aug 12, 2009)

why don't you guys just use graphite jig a loo?


----------



## fundash (Aug 12, 2009)

ok!!!i just put the cube back together, gonna do 1 solve...

EDIT:

And..well...this cube really sucks, but is allot better now...not good enough o be called a "speedcube"...

Turns smooth...
smells minty 

I LIKE IT!!!

Results are: Good!


----------



## fundash (Aug 12, 2009)

Results are great 

EDIT:

going to put toothpaste back in, and do like 10 solves...then it should be SUBER smooth!


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Aug 12, 2009)

fundash said:


> Results are great



try it witha rubik's brand 4x4


----------



## fundash (Aug 12, 2009)

i dont have one, only a 5x5, but the stickers are peeling...the would be destroyed while washing it...


----------



## fundash (Aug 12, 2009)

piemaster???


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Aug 12, 2009)

I only have a edsion cube should I do this with it.


----------



## xTheAndyx (Aug 12, 2009)

Rubik's Exer said:


> I only have a edsion cube should I do this with it.




EDIT:
nvm. just do what fundash said.


----------



## fundash (Aug 12, 2009)

yes, and for others who don't watch thrawst...

INSTRUCTIONS:

1: Take an edge piece out
2: Add as much tooth paste as you feel like 
3: Repeat Steps 1 and 2 on the * Opposite* side of the cube 
4: Do about 2-5 solves
5: Wash toothpaste off of the pieces in hot water
6: Re-assemble the cube and go onto step 7...
7: ENJOY A FASTER CUBE!!! 

P.S. any toothpaste should work, dont be scared about having bad toothpaste for it...


----------



## Nukoca (Aug 12, 2009)

Rubik's Exer said:


> I only have a edsion cube should I do this with it.



can yuo spek more slow and with more gud spellings and grammers. so that we can unterstand u i mean.


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Aug 12, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> Rubik's Exer said:
> 
> 
> > I only have a edsion cube should I do this with it.
> ...



You spelled "yuo" "spek" "gud" spellings is not correct the "s" and the "s" at the end of the grammer.
And u for you. and lower case "i". and you have no capitals. and you never used a ?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 12, 2009)

i've used this before, very effective!


----------



## fundash (Aug 12, 2009)

Rubik's Exer said:


> Nukoca said:
> 
> 
> > Rubik's Exer said:
> ...



he was showing you what its like!


----------



## xTheAndyx (Aug 12, 2009)

Rubik's Exer said:


> Nukoca said:
> 
> 
> > Rubik's Exer said:
> ...



1: That was most likely purposeful/teasing.
2: You started 2 sentences with "and." I'm pretty sure that's not proper grammar.

EDIT: dang it, Fundash beat me =)


----------



## lowonthefoodchain (Aug 12, 2009)

I think I'll stick to only brushing my teeth with this stuff...


----------



## Nukoca (Aug 12, 2009)

Rubik's Exer said:


> Nukoca said:
> 
> 
> > Rubik's Exer said:
> ...



I was making fun of you.



Rubik's Exer said:


> and you have no capitals.


FAILURE...


And Fundash... should we worry about toothpaste getting in the core?


----------



## fundash (Aug 12, 2009)

HEY!...i actually clicked on that....


----------



## Mastersonian (Aug 12, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> Rubik's Exer said:
> 
> 
> > Nukoca said:
> ...



AHHH! The lyrics won't let me out of the window.

:fp to Rubik's Exer.


----------



## lowonthefoodchain (Aug 12, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> FAILURE...



That link is evil...


----------



## fundash (Aug 12, 2009)

i just put some more toothpaste in my cube 
here is a video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yu_moia-oVI


----------



## xTheAndyx (Aug 12, 2009)

lowonthefoodchain said:


> Nukoca said:
> 
> 
> > FAILURE...
> ...



im gonna get you with that when you come over. just keep that in mind.


----------



## Si1v3rx51ay3r (Aug 12, 2009)

the stupid window kept moving everywhere


----------



## xTheAndyx (Aug 12, 2009)

Si1v3rx51ay3r said:


> the stupid window kept moving everywhere



see, what you do is press ctrl + tab then try closing it.


----------



## lowonthefoodchain (Aug 12, 2009)

I hate that site now.

EDIT: I hate your link, Andy. LOL.


----------



## Si1v3rx51ay3r (Aug 12, 2009)

fundash said:


> i just put some more toothpaste in my cube
> here is a video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yu_moia-oVI



not falling for that again.


----------



## Nukoca (Aug 12, 2009)

fundash said:


> i just put some more toothpaste in my cube
> here is a video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yu_moia-oVI



I knew that was coming...


----------



## PEZenfuego (Aug 12, 2009)

Rubik's Exer said:


> Nukoca said:
> 
> 
> > Rubik's Exer said:
> ...



You spelled "grammar" incorrectly...fail.


----------



## xTheAndyx (Aug 12, 2009)

PEZenfuego said:


> Rubik's Exer said:
> 
> 
> > Nukoca said:
> ...



+5 awesome points.
which can be redeemed at www.theawesomesite.net.
which can be spent at The Awesome Store.
which is located on The Awesome Street.
which is in the City called The Awesome Place.
which is located is Brazil.


----------



## lowonthefoodchain (Aug 12, 2009)

xTheAndyx said:


> PEZenfuego said:
> 
> 
> > Rubik's Exer said:
> ...



It's a real site btw.


----------



## xTheAndyx (Aug 13, 2009)

lowonthefoodchain said:


> xTheAndyx said:
> 
> 
> > PEZenfuego said:
> ...



i changed it. happy? =)


----------



## lowonthefoodchain (Aug 13, 2009)

Wow. I didn't know a site like that existed that could get you a free Mefferts Megaminx.


----------



## xTheAndyx (Aug 13, 2009)

lowonthefoodchain said:


> Wow. I didn't know a site like that existed that could get you a free Mefferts Megaminx.



well, now you do.


----------



## peterbat (Aug 13, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> FAILURE...



Does anyone else but me watch the video to the end when they get rolled? So catchy...


----------



## Si1v3rx51ay3r (Aug 13, 2009)

peterbat said:


> Nukoca said:
> 
> 
> > FAILURE...
> ...



i guess i could just tell you that i made "Never Gonna Give You Up" my ringtone for some time, then my mom forced me to change it.


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Aug 13, 2009)

Well I used the toothpaste and it made the cube worst.


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 13, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> fundash said:
> 
> 
> > i just put some more toothpaste in my cube
> ...



IMPERVIOUS! OWNED! GOOGLE CHROME RAPES YOUR RICK ROLL =PPPPPPPPPPPP DAMN RIGHT


----------



## Nukoca (Aug 13, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Nukoca said:
> 
> 
> > fundash said:
> ...



Wait what? How did you know I used GC?? AAHH STALKER!!


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 13, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > Nukoca said:
> ...



Lol I've hit that link before in firefox and IE, but google chrome gave me an option to "Prevent this site from displaying more captions" and I closed the tab within a second =P!!!!


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Aug 13, 2009)

ill try it!


----------



## Carson (Aug 13, 2009)

I use chrome also... it just opens it in a new tab so it's easy to close. I don't think the song is that bad though... the actual video is makes it suck so bad. But then again, I WAS born in the 80's.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Aug 13, 2009)

lowonthefoodchain said:


> Nukoca said:
> 
> 
> > FAILURE...
> ...



Just keep clicking the "X" on the popup window. It eventually asks if you want to navigate away. Say yes and it goes away. (I use the latest Firefox browser with tabs.)


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 13, 2009)

Carson said:


> I use chrome also... it just opens it in a new tab so it's easy to close. I don't think the song is that bad though... the actual video is makes it suck so bad. But then again, I WAS born in the 80's.



i *think* it was #1 the day i was born....


----------



## fundash (Aug 13, 2009)

Rubik's Exer said:


> Well I used the toothpaste and it made the cube worst.



You're meant to wash the toothpaste out after like 2-3 solves!!! :fp


----------



## elcarc (Aug 13, 2009)

so how fast does it turn out, because i want to try this with my new storebought


----------



## fundash (Aug 13, 2009)

elcarc said:


> so how fast does it turn out, because i want to try this with my new storebought



It turns out great! VERY fast,i'm going to get another storebought to test it on...but ya...here are instructions:



fundash said:


> INSTRUCTIONS:
> 
> 1: Take an edge piece out
> 2: Add as much tooth paste as you feel like
> ...


----------



## elcarc (Aug 13, 2009)

i dont mean jsut speed, i mean corner cutting, lock ups ect. does it do anything besides make it faster?


----------



## fundash (Aug 13, 2009)

i dont know about that yet, thats why i'm getting another storebought to do accurate testing...


----------



## elcarc (Aug 13, 2009)

well this should speed things up


t-rolled


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Aug 13, 2009)

fundash said:


> Rubik's Exer said:
> 
> 
> > Well I used the toothpaste and it made the cube worst.
> ...



LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'ma try this if I get a storebought, thanks a lot for the advice and experimentation.


----------



## fundash (Aug 13, 2009)

what?!!?!?!?no seriously, WTF?!?!?


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Aug 13, 2009)

fundash said:


> Rubik's Exer said:
> 
> 
> > Well I used the toothpaste and it made the cube worst.
> ...



I did lol.


----------



## piemaster (Aug 13, 2009)

fundash said:


> Rubik's Exer said:
> 
> 
> > Well I used the toothpaste and it made the cube worst.
> ...



What a n00b.


----------



## Mastersonian (Aug 13, 2009)

Rubik's Exer said:


> fundash said:
> 
> 
> > Rubik's Exer said:
> ...



:fp+ infinity.


----------



## fundash (Aug 13, 2009)

:fp +infinatyX99999999 

simple.

you didn't wash it enough :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp ....every piece inividually...


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 13, 2009)

Overdone use of face palm good lord. I haven't even used it yet actually.


----------



## oneofthosedudes (Aug 13, 2009)

this sounds like a good idea. i'm getting another storebought soon and i wana try it, but what damage does it do to the stickers?


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 13, 2009)

let's start a fail count for Rubik's Exer 



Rubik's Exer said:


> try it witha rubik's brand 4x4


fail x1


Rubik's Exer said:


> I only have a edsion cube should I do this with it.


fail x2


Rubik's Exer said:


> You spelled "yuo" "spek" "gud" spellings is not correct the "s" and the "s" at the end of the grammer.
> And u for you. and lower case "i". and you have no capitals. and you never used a ?


fail x4 (this post counts as 2) 



Rubik's Exer said:


> Well I used the toothpaste and it made the cube worst.


fail x5



Rubik's Exer said:


> fundash said:
> 
> 
> > Rubik's Exer said:
> ...


fail x6


ontopic: I might as well try this with one of my storeboughts. Results later.


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 13, 2009)

Rubik's Exer has failed so very many times.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 13, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Rubik's Exer has failed so very many times.


 6 times in one thread  
I wonder how many he would be at if someone went through all his posts...


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 13, 2009)

Like that's worth my time


----------



## Logan (Aug 13, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > Rubik's Exer has failed so very many times.
> ...





Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Like that's worth my time



I went through like 5 pages of posts and averaged it. I got 8/11 of his posts are fails. So he has posted about 150 fails so far out of 207 posts.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 13, 2009)

I put some toothpaste in one of my worst turning cubes (a storebought), and solved it about 20 times (that's how long it took me to get a sub30 solve). I just cleaned it out and now the cube is much nicer than it was before  

Nice idea, and it worked out very well for me.



Logan said:


> I went through like 5 pages of posts and averaged it. I got 8/11 of his posts are fails. So he has posted about 150 fails so far out of 207 posts.


----------



## Si1v3rx51ay3r (Aug 13, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> I put some toothpaste in one of my worst turning cubes (a storebought), and solved it about 20 times (that's not long it took me to get a sub30 solve). I just cleaned it out and now the cube is much nicer than it was before
> 
> Nice idea, and it worked out very well for me.
> 
> ...



i can barely get sub 1min with toothpaste


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 13, 2009)

Si1v3rx51ay3r said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > I put some toothpaste in one of my worst turning cubes (a storebought), and solved it about 20 times (that's not long it took me to get a sub30 solve). I just cleaned it out and now the cube is much nicer than it was before
> ...



since when can you solve tooth paste o.0


----------



## Logan (Aug 13, 2009)

*LukeMayn* said:


> Si1v3rx51ay3r said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



It's the new puzzle that's sweeping the nation! Soon Cube4You is going to be making KO's of it.


----------



## Si1v3rx51ay3r (Aug 13, 2009)

Logan said:


> *LukeMayn* said:
> 
> 
> > Si1v3rx51ay3r said:
> ...



LOL


----------



## fundash (Aug 13, 2009)

Ok everyone!
final results with NEW storebought (bought this very day) :
Cube: Storebought 
Break-In: toothpaste,wash, silicone lube
"Out of the Box" Speed Rating: Ok-good...5/10

Results:

1-10 scoring

Speed: Exceptional 10/10
Corner Cutting: Pretty good 7/10
Lock-Ups: OK-good 4.5/10

Final Conclusion:

Good method of breaking in...
Is it good enough to use in competition?
Yes! i definitely would use this cube in a comp, turns great!


----------



## Si1v3rx51ay3r (Aug 13, 2009)

fundash said:


> Ok everyone!
> final results with NEW storebought (bought this very day) :
> Cube: Storebought
> Break-In: toothpaste,wash, silicone lube
> ...



was it a good or bad cube "out of the box"?


----------



## fundash (Aug 13, 2009)

it was an goodish cube...5/10


----------



## Si1v3rx51ay3r (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks. I'm gonna use toothpaste from now on.


----------



## fundash (Aug 13, 2009)

ya, toothe past wins over sand by like well..idk..i've never tried sand...

Edit:

also, this will be my main speedcube for now, as my diy's core is cracked 

i'm going to order another core from cube4you along with a white Diy


----------



## Si1v3rx51ay3r (Aug 13, 2009)

im still waiting for my first C4Y and Cubesmith orders.
i hope it comes soon =D

btw, is it better to apply the toothpaste by popping an edge and putting some in; or take toothpaste and apply it on each piece?


----------



## fundash (Aug 13, 2009)

Si1v3rx51ay3r said:


> im still waiting for my first C4Y and Cubesmith orders.
> i hope it comes soon =D
> 
> btw, is it better to apply the toothpaste by popping an edge and putting some in; or take toothpaste and apply it on each piece?



I take out 3 pieces(1row) (1 edge 2 corners) and lay down a small line of tooth paste ***ON*** the pieces and NOT near the core! do the same on the oppisite side, mix it up, and then solve, repeat, wash, lube with silicone,.....

ENJOY!


EDIT: also, after the wash, beware that your cube may urinate on you!


----------



## Si1v3rx51ay3r (Aug 13, 2009)

fundash said:


> Si1v3rx51ay3r said:
> 
> 
> > im still waiting for my first C4Y and Cubesmith orders.
> ...



Once again, thank you


----------



## fundash (Aug 13, 2009)

no prob


----------



## fundash (Aug 13, 2009)

sorry everyone,.but....well....BUMP!!!


----------



## fundash (Aug 13, 2009)

UHHHH...Tripple bumb...


----------



## rachmaninovian (Aug 13, 2009)

bump for what? stop bumping it is irritating..


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 13, 2009)

pump XD


----------



## Nuceria (Aug 13, 2009)

I have to wonder how well this would work on a v-6. I imagine it would be pretty effective, just really hard and time consuming to wash out. Somebody should definitely try it though . . .


----------



## Logan (Aug 13, 2009)

Nuceria said:


> I have to wonder how well this would work on a v-6. I imagine it would be pretty effective, just really hard and time consuming to wash out. Somebody should definitely try it though . . .



Why don't you


----------



## panyan (Aug 13, 2009)

fundash said:


> :fp +infinatyX99999999



i think :fp^infinity is better


----------



## Nuceria (Aug 13, 2009)

Logan said:


> Nuceria said:
> 
> 
> > I have to wonder how well this would work on a v-6. I imagine it would be pretty effective, just really hard and time consuming to wash out. Somebody should definitely try it though . . .
> ...



Probably because I'm too lazy, and I don't care enough about the v-6 to even mod it. I might care more after I mod it, but therein lies the problem.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 13, 2009)

Then why do you "have to wonder how well this would work on a v-6", if you "don't care enough about the v-6 to even mod it"?


----------



## Nuceria (Aug 13, 2009)

Well, I guess I was trying to say that I would like my v-6 more if it was a little nicer to use, but because it's hard to use, I currently have little interest in solving it. In my first post, I was actually thinking about all larger cubes, the v-6 just came to mind first. I don't really know what I'm talking about anymore.


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 13, 2009)

I might actually try this on my 6x6, but I have to suspect that this kind of thing is only good for really really bad cubes like storeboughts, and that no diy/speedcube really would benefit from it.


----------



## piemaster (Aug 13, 2009)

My edison cube benefit from it.


----------



## Cride5 (Aug 14, 2009)

panyan said:


> fundash said:
> 
> 
> > :fp +infinatyX99999999
> ...



I give that an :fp/0


----------



## TemurAmir (Aug 14, 2009)

My friend tried it on this store-bought he didn't want. The core cracked a few days later. I'm not sure if this is entirely because of the toothpaste, maybe it was because of the trombone oil he put into it... lol, he might seem retarted to you guys. I told him to sand his cube down, so he sanded the exterior corners. 

Why is Rubik's Exer so stupid?


----------



## dannyz0r (Aug 14, 2009)

That's a question that takes too long to answer.


----------



## Truncator (Aug 14, 2009)

I can't be bothered to try this. The time spent breaking it in would be better used for ordering a DIY that turns better out of the bag in my opinion.

:fp at Rubik's Exer.


----------



## oneofthosedudes (Aug 27, 2009)

i just got a storebought today. i did R U R' U' x 24 with the storebought straight out of the box, an unlubed DIY, (il do another after i lube a DIY), and the storebought with the toothpasted storebought. now im doing an average of 5 with the toothpaste and im gonna clean it out and make a youtube video (when i get home from vacation in canada lol).


----------



## Kiongku (Aug 27, 2009)

bah.. i just put vaseline in, then clean it out and put silicone XD.. smooth but still weak at cutting corners.. that was my first storebought..


----------

